# Головная боль, боль в шее



## Бубешка2019 (30 Дек 2019)

Доброе утро! подскажите пожалуйста может болеть голова из за шеи? у меня грыжи, остеофиты ,спондилез.Шея постоянно ноет, если делаю ЛФК шеи все щелкает, сейчас появились боли в голове это и пугает на самом деле, боль такого характера как будто что то одето , давит сверху,и сзади где две косточки ,  только что проходила на массаж ШОП 15 раз , когда ходила не болело, а теперь опять все вернулось. Я уже не знаю что думать , началась депрессия, апатия, уже выискиваю себе болячки. у невролога один ответ плавайте и Шишонин, хорошо пошла плавать ( 3 раза) и еще хуже сделала так как плавала только классикой и шея напряглась еще больше.Все уколы которые проколола -это я сама себе назначила.(вольторен, мидокалм, кеторол,комбилипен,фламакс, куча мазей ) МРТ головы тоже делала , но год назад, там без патологий .Только киста верхнечелюстной пазухи .Поэтому поводу  врач сказал полстраны ходит и не знают , что у них киста , из-за этого голова не может болеть .Подскажите что можно сделать? как себе помочь? Может сосудорасширяющие таблетки ??? уже просто крик души.Спасибо .


----------



## BlackND (30 Дек 2019)

Я не врач но логика же прослеживается если массаж помогает то надо и следовать по этому принципу. А плавать надо не задрав голову..а правильно в очках вдох сверху, выдох под водой..голову не запрокидывая. Ну и ЛФК надо подбирать..если есть спазм мышц шеи то голова может легко болеть почитайте про ГБН. И каску невростеника.


----------



## La murr (30 Дек 2019)

@Бубешка2019, Екатерина, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бубешка2019 (30 Дек 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> Я не врач но логика же прослеживается если массаж помогает то надо и следовать по этому принципу. А плавать надо не задрав голову..а правильно в очках вдох сверху, выдох под водой..голову не запрокидывая. Ну и ЛФК надо подбирать..если есть спазм мышц шеи то голова может легко болеть почитайте про ГБН. И каску невростеника.


Спасибо большое за ответ! С Наступающим!!!


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (30 Дек 2019)

@Бубешка2019, как все знакомо! Мне лекарства не помогли никакие!
Из-того что эффективно, если нету никаких патологий позвонков смещений и прочей канители, которая определяется рентгеном с функциональными пробами и доплером сосудов головы и шеи с теми же пробами.
То есть как по мне только два эффективных пути: иглоукалывание иглой в триггеры, если они еще чувствительные и не застарелые. И миопрессура + самому заниматься на роликах и шариках. Все.


----------



## BlackND (30 Дек 2019)

@Neodzidyn2018, а голова у вас тоже ехала?


----------



## Бубешка2019 (30 Дек 2019)

@BlackND, да ехала еще как(((( вообщем тоска одна.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (30 Дек 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> @Neodzidyn2018, а голова у вас тоже ехала?


Головные боли были, но ушли, особенно ужасные боли в глазу, чуть менее в затылке и в теменной зоне. Ну и глоточная симптоматика, которая до сих пор сохранилась.


----------



## Бубешка2019 (30 Дек 2019)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Головные боли были, но ушли, особенно ужасные боли в глазу, чуть менее в затылке и в теменной зоне. Ну и глоточная симптоматика, которая до сих пор сохранилась.


Глоточная тоже была, думала все щитовидка побежала к эндокринологу все тьфу-тьфу.Я ужасно мнительная(( и придумываю себе болячки


----------



## Александр Л (13 Авг 2020)

@Бубешка2019, как у вас  дела ?Как лечитесь?


----------

